# Derelict House - East Sussex - March 2017



## Gromr (Mar 11, 2017)

My plan for today was to visit the Ridgewood Manor care home, which as it turns out was set on fire only a few weeks ago (Blaze at former Ridgewood nursing home – 105 Uckfield FM) and has now been demolished! No joy there. By chance however I came across this house! 

There is no history that I can find, other than a few scraps of newspaper, the latest being a copy of The Sun dated March 1st 2006. 
The house has a very weird layout that I assume was due to it being 2 separate homes previously. There isn't stuff much left, so not exactly a treasure trove of history. Sadly its been well vandalised and graffiti'd, proper ugly graffiti too.

Neither the less, you gotta take what you can get. Getting in was easy and I managed to avoid the notice of the neighbour that was out mowing his lawn. 


*Photos*

Externals (Taken on my phone)













Inside
















This is where things got weird. This door in the bathroom seemed to be connected to the second part of the house. I assume this was locked when it was lived in. 





















The second Kitchen area






A big open plan room






This room below seemed like it was once some kind of studio set up.
















March 1st 2006






A rather unusual house, hope you enjoyed it!

Also apologies for so many fish eye lens shots, I know its not everyone's cup of tea, its just mighty useful for getting a whole room in one shot


----------



## Littleroot (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry Before*


----------



## Littleroot (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm sorry if this has posted more tanks once my Internet is mucking about 
Have a look here seen it posted before Abandoned and DerelictPolice Garage Cottage


----------



## joe roberts (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice post mate

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gromr (Mar 12, 2017)

Littleroot said:


> I'm sorry if this has posted more tanks once my Internet is mucking about
> Have a look here seen it posted before Abandoned and DerelictPolice Garage Cottage



Thanks for that, interesting! Wouldn't have guessed it was used by the police. Explains the open plan rooms and garage below.


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2017)

Sound Job Grom, Thanks


----------



## ladyboss81 (May 1, 2017)

I believe this was old police quarters, visited here a couple of weeks ago, shame about the vandalism. Nice pictures &#55357;&#56842;


----------

